# Reunion water park...photos



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2014)

I spent yesterday afternoon at the water park.  My only negative comment is they dont allow outside food and drink, and their prices are way too high

photos


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 15, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon at the water park.  My only negative comment is they dont allow outside food and drink, and their prices are way too high
> 
> photos



Nice photo's!

Do they at least have a drinking fountains for water?  Even Disney let us bring water in the last time I was there.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like fun.


----------



## presley (Mar 15, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon at the water park.  My only negative comment is they dont allow outside food and drink, and their prices are way too high



What type of food/drinks do they offer?

Our local waterpark has really strict rules about not bringing in your own food/drinks. Even people with allergies are told to keep food in their cars and they can go eat in the parking lot and come back.  
Then, they only sell crap inside like overpriced hotdogs, nachos, ice cream.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2014)

presley said:


> What type of food/drinks do they offer?
> 
> Our local waterpark has really strict rules about not bringing in your own food/drinks. Even people with allergies are told to keep food in their cars and they can go eat in the parking lot and come back.
> Then, they only sell crap inside like overpriced hotdogs, nachos, ice cream.



I only took a quick look at the menu, but its not crap...looked like nice (gourmet) sandwiches and high priced frozen drinks...I was tempted by the orange dream....I always liked dreamsicles, and here it is with booze....whats not to like, but at $8.50 

we brought in our own drinks, and stole their plastic cups.   

Water I think was ok,,,at least I drank my own in the open...and no problem


By the way there are several other pools at least one with a slide on the property where they dont sell this stuff. So bringing your own is not an issue


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have to save up some money and stay there a week with the whole family.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to save up some money and stay there a week with the whole family.



This place is the place for golf, 3 courses,   $80 in season, $60 off season (and no I dont know the dates)


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks awesome.  I did not realize they had a water park there.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## am1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Are there any plans to build more units there?  Hopefully 1 bedrooms or even closets?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 16, 2014)

am1 said:


> Are there any plans to build more units there?  Hopefully 1 bedrooms or even closets?



Wyndham didn't build here. 

This is a big place and except for the hotel, it was built to be sold as whole ownership condos. And single family homes.  But the developer ran into problems and Wyndham made a deal. They converted some of the units to timeshares and sold them to us

The timeshares are mixed in with condos owned by individuals and used as winter homes or rented out

I don't think that there are any one bedrooms here. But I do think more of the three bedrooms will be brought into Wyndham and world mark  as the sales force does their job


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is a resort I want to go to and after RCI was shut down for the weekend, I saw 120 weeks pop up and tried to grab one, a 3BR for 9 TPU.    When I went to book it I could only book it for $2159!!! RCI said it was a glitch and should only be under extra vacations!!! 

There are a few weeks deposited here and there, but I would be curious what a 3BR costs in Wyndham points to book in November for a week???


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> This is a resort I want to go to and after RCI was shut down for the weekend, I saw 120 weeks pop up and tried to grab one, a 3BR for 9 TPU.    When I went to book it I could only book it for $2159!!! RCI said it was a glitch and should only be under extra vacations!!!
> 
> There are a few weeks deposited here and there, but I would be curious what a 3BR costs in Wyndham points to book in November for a week???



November is Value Season for Wyndham here, and it takes only 165000 points

Worldmark is red all year and is 17000 credits


either way about $1000 in mf


----------



## Uppie_ (Mar 17, 2014)

This was the first resort I ever went to with my Wyndham Time share. Its amazing. Like Ron said if you are going to golf I can't think of a better place with a Nicholas,Watson and Palmer course to play.  The only part that does suck about it is they only have 3 bedrooms so its hard to get a great deal for a week there but if you watch they do have some good sales at times. 

I have never been to Bonnet Creek how does it compare to that Ron?

Edit- depending on the week in Nov. they have been on sale past couple years for 25% off.


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 17, 2014)

Ron,
Thanks for the pics of the water amenities.  I had been wondering about this resort and your pics and description are every helpful.  The place looks very nice.

I also would appreciate hearing your comparison of Reunion to Bonnet Creek.  We have been to Bonner Creek.  My kids loved the pools and amenities and we really appreciated how close BC is to Disney.  Would Reunion be as good for grade school age kids?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2014)

The difference between Reunion and Bonnet Creek. 

Bonnet Creek is a purpose built timeshare. 7 buildings and a hotel built close together around a lake and the the pools, etc...walk everywhere.

Reunion is a big place, I needed a car for everything,  I had to drive to the closest neighborhood pool  and even to take the trash to the dumptster.  I dont think Id want to be there with kids that I either had to drive , or listen to their whining until I was ready  to go. And as far as I know, no game room, pool table. The only activities for kids are at the WaterPark

Reunion has a ton of restaurants on site, Bonnet Creek since the hotel opened, has some, but not like Reunion

Reunion is more convenient to Publix and CVS, McDonalds and neighborhood shopping.  Bonnet Creek more convenient to Downtown Disney



My take is that Id rather Bonnet Creek with kids, Reunion with adults


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, the golf prices were not bad.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice pictures, Ron!  Reunion Resort looks like a really nice place!  I  have wanted to stay there for awhile now.  I think I will try Reunion next time I go to the Orlando area.  I have always stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek - but would like to try something new in the future.  I like resorts that feel like resorts.  Reunion looks like that type of vacation experience.  

I am currently in Las Vegas at Tahiti Village - which is a lot like Wyndham Bonnet Creek with the buildings, rooms types, beautiful pools and lazy river pool.  I got a deal for under $300 for the week with RCI.  The last time that I was in Las Vegas we stayed at Wyndham Grand Desert.  The location at Wyndham Grand Desert was a bit closer to the action and was very nice.  This stay at Tahiti Village is on the strip but past the airport - I would recommend this place for families and couples that want to stay at a nice place but want relaxation, quiet and no gambling at the resort or cigarette smoke. There is not a lot going on over here, but there is a free shuttle to take you over to all of it. 

Cynthia T.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Just booked Reunion*

Thanks for your review, Ron.   I just last night put a deposit on  a stay there for July.  I had booked a 3 bedroom at  Bonnet Creek with Laru Resorts/Larry Walburg in September 2013 for July and thought everything was all in order until I received an email yesterday saying he could not honor the rental and was returning my money.  I was so upset as we have 3 grandchildren looking forward to a Disney vacation and a another stay at Bonnet Creek.  I hope the family likes Reunion because I could not find a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> Thanks for your review, Ron.   I just last night put a deposit on  a stay there for July.  I had booked a 3 bedroom at  Bonnet Creek with Laru Resorts/Larry Walburg in September 2013 for July and thought everything was all in order until I received an email yesterday saying he could not honor the rental and was returning my money.  I was so upset as we have 3 grandchildren looking forward to a Disney vacation and a another stay at Bonnet Creek.  I hope the family likes Reunion because I could not find a 3 bedroom at Bonnet Creek.



What kind of operation is he running or is this common in the industry?

I'm glad you found accommodations so the grandchildren won't be disappointed.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 20, 2014)

We've been to Reunion two times now, and I have photos of the interior on Snapfish (if you PM me your email, I can send them).  Also the most recent on our BLOG
http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2014/01/to-orlando-for-vacation.html

I do not like that there are only 3 BD units and therefore generally the cost is higher to go, but they are gorgeous!!.

There is a pool table over at The Cove, their "special" (to them) pool complex.  I would prefer going to the water park though.

next January, for our informal "Florida TUG Get-Together", I think we'll go back to Bonnet Creek though; for the differnece in point cost, we prefer that.


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2014)

If I was short a room that far out I would build one at Bonnet Creek if I had to.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I had booked a 3 bedroom at  Bonnet Creek with Laru Resorts/Larry Walburg in September 2013 for July and thought everything was all in order until I received an email yesterday saying he could not honor the rental and was returning my money.


WHY could he not honor it???  He should have made a reservation before he took your money -- what is his problem?

Unless there is some compelling reason, I'd be tempted to report him to the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation which regulates the timeshare industry and real estate agents in Florida.  If he's a licensed agent, he's under their control; if he's not, I'm sure they'd like to know he's operating without a license.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 20, 2014)

The only explanation he gave me when I pressed him for a reason was "Wyndham screwed me"!   I am so angry with him, but I want my $500 back which he says will be returned to me in 30 days.   

The only thing I can think of is that he booked the week then may have cancelled and tried to re-book to save points and lost the reservation.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 20, 2014)

I definitely have learned my lesson.  I did research him and everyone who had rented from him gave him a good review.  I checked his facebook page and he sent me a legitimate contract which we both signed.  

It really annoys me now that the contract says that if I cancel the reservation he will keep my deposit, but there is no consequence for him if he cancels.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> The only explanation he gave me when I pressed him for a reason was "Wyndham screwed me"!   I am so angry with him, but I want my $500 back which he says will be returned to me in 30 days.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that he booked the week then may have cancelled and tried to re-book to save points and lost the reservation.




Wait - he's keeping your money for 30 days too!? No way I'd stand for that!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Wait - he's keeping your money for 30 days too!? No way I'd stand for that!



No way I'd stand for that.   So, What would you do about it?  beat him up?  

I dont know Larry Walberg or his operation but I will say this...poop happens.  Sorry it happened to you but it does.   If you get your money back.  you have nothing to complain about.


Remember this  When you deal  with guys like me or Larry you are doing it because we are cheap. ($500 for a 3 bedroom) and when you shop for the lowest price, you are asking for trouble.  

Did you get a copy of the confirmation before you sent any money??


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ronparise said:


> No way I'd stand for that.   So, What would you do about it?  beat him up?




Well, no (obviously). Depending in how payment was made, there are various legal options. 

Sure, sometimes stuff happens. If say it's pretty bad customer service to lose the reservation and then hold the money for thirty days too.

You can be cheap, but still be fair. What good reason would he have to hold the money?


----------



## angell52 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ron, 
 $500 was only the deposit!  I sent him an email saying I wanted my money in 10 days and he has not responded.

Susan


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> Ron,
> $500 was only the deposit!  I sent him an email saying I wanted my money in 10 days and he has not responded.
> 
> Susan



Sorry I jumped to a wrong conclusion...but Ill make the same comment. When folks rent  from me, or someone like me, they are taking a risk.  They are willing to take that risk because I am either the cheapest guy in town, or I have the last reservation for the time they want.   

My clients get a copy of my reservation before they pay a deposit.  but I dont add a guests name until they pay a deposit.  I do it that way because no one, unless they are a repeat customer, or someone from TUG, will send me any money until I show them that the reservation is actually in place

This wasnt a case of cancel and rebook  and losing it...not for July  thats outside the 60 day window.

My best guess is that there never was a reservation. but Larry thought he could find one for you.. he failed and now he has to return your money.  Ill guess again and say he is probably still looking and hoping he doesnt have to return your money.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> Well, no (obviously). Depending in how payment was made, there are various legal options.
> 
> Sure, sometimes stuff happens. If say it's pretty bad customer service to lose the reservation and then hold the money for thirty days too.
> 
> You can be cheap, but still be fair. What good reason would he have to hold the money?





My point is that there are no legal options at least not any worth pursuing for $500

I said it in another post but I think he is still trying to find the reservation and hold onto the business


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I definitely have learned my lesson.  I did research him and everyone who had rented from him gave him a good review.  I checked his facebook page and he sent me a legitimate contract which we both signed.
> 
> It really annoys me now that the contract says that if I cancel the reservation he will keep my deposit, but there is no consequence for him if he cancels.



Perhaps in the future you should pay in full and immediately get the guest certificate.


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> Perhaps in the future you should pay in full and immediately get the guest certificate.



Probably not offering the guest certificate until inside the 60 days mark.  

Or they do not want to pay the price required to add the guest certificate before 60 days to check in.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> Perhaps in the future you should pay in full and immediately get the guest certificate.



I know one guy that has a two tiered pricing structure.  Full price if you pay in advance and get your guest confirmation now, Discounted price if you wait for him to cancel and rebook

I do it different yet..  discounted price if you pay now and get your guest confirm. The only cancel and rebooking I do is with unrented reservations


----------



## angell52 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am really glad I didn't pay in full as I would be out the entire amount.  He was going to provide the guest certificate at 60 days.

Susan


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 20, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I am really glad I didn't pay in full as I would be out the entire amount.  He was going to provide the guest certificate at 60 days.
> 
> Susan



Well, that answers my previous question.  He cancelled and tried to re-book at the 60 day mark and couldn't.  

I like Ron's way, send me the confirmation in my name and I send out the entire rental.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 20, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Well, that answers my previous question.  He cancelled and tried to re-book at the 60 day mark and couldn't.
> 
> I like Ron's way, send me the confirmation in my name and I send out the entire rental.



John, it was supposed to be  July reservation,  Its too soon to cancel and re book 

there was something else going on


----------



## angell52 (Mar 21, 2014)

It was a July reservation so as Ron says it can't be because he tried to cancel and rebook.  I am a Wyndham owner also and I cannot figure out why he says that he can't honor the reservation because Wyndham screwed him.   The only thing that I can think of is that he lied when he told me in September that the unit was booked and everything was in order.  He may have waited to book the reservation and then couldn't get it.  I supposed I will never know as he has not offered to give me any meaningful explanation.

Susan


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Mar 21, 2014)

I got a RCI trade  for October 9 TPU.  Matched OGS.  A little concerned that we may need to take car to watermark.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 21, 2014)

brownhaired_girl said:


> I got a RCI trade  for October 9 TPU.  Matched OGS.  A little concerned that we may need to take car to watermark.



There is a shuttle that will take you around the property.  I don't think it runs on a set schedule, but if you call they'll come pick you up.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I am really glad I didn't pay in full as I would be out the entire amount.  He was going to provide the guest certificate at 60 days.
> 
> Susan



But you are not out anything yet.  Im betting you get your money back. and as it turns out you have a reservation at a very nice resort....You certainly had some anxious moments, but I expect you will get your money back, and have a good time.

"no harm, no foul"
"alls well that ends well"
"dont sweat the small stuff"  (and its all small stuff)


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2014)

brownhaired_girl said:


> I got a RCI trade  for October 9 TPU.  Matched OGS.  A little concerned that we may need to take car to watermark.



There are some Wyndham and Worldmark units fairly close to the Waterpark...I wouldnt walk it (but Im old) I saw several groups walking

I would advise a car at this place, (Bonnet Creek too) The group I hosted had 3 cars, and we went to different places  at different times every day


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 22, 2014)

ronparise said:


> "dont sweat the small stuff"  (and its all small stuff)



Until it comes to cooking for 150 hungry soldiers, then it becomes a big deal.

Seriously, that's the expression I used during job briefings on the railroad.  Sometimes you just have to lean back and relax.


----------



## am1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would guess the room was sold to someone else for a higher price.  Or as others have said they never had it.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2014)

am1 said:


> I would guess the room was sold to someone else for a higher price.  Or as others have said they never had it.



That higher price thing is probably it. I know Ive been tempted (like now, I did several July 4th weekends in New Orleans for $500 each. And now that we know Prince is performing folks are throwing money at me for a place to stay)

But at least I would give you a chance to meet the new guys offer.


----------



## A.Win (Mar 22, 2014)

In almost all cases, I don't think it is reasonable to raise the price on a renter just because you can rent your unit for more. A benefit of booking in advance is to lock in the price.

If the reverse happens and the weather sucks and people cancel, you would still want them to pay you in full, right?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2014)

A.Win said:


> In almost all cases, I don't think it is reasonable to raise the price on a renter just because you can rent your unit for more. A benefit of booking in advance is to lock in the price.
> 
> If the reverse happens and the weather sucks and people cancel, you would still want them to pay you in full, right?



Of course it's not responsible, all I said is that I understand the temptation. And I think that's what happened to you


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 22, 2014)

Another possibility is that they called a VC to make the reservation and the VC got the wrong dates and it wasn't noticed right away. Or there was a problem with MF payments and the account was frozen with reservations being cancelled. Or he was using another account he lost access to for one reason or another. Or he was short on points and waiting to get back some cancelled points from cancel/rebook and was hoping he could book it later and by the time he tried, it wasn't available.

We can speculate on a lot of different possibilities as to what happened.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Cancelled Reservation*

I guess I will never know why he cancelled on us, but I suspect some of the above situations may have occurred.   We have a reservation at Reunion and the family is excited,  so that is good.  I will keep you posted if I ever get a refund.

Thanks for all your comments and concerns.

Susan


----------



## angell52 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update*

I just wanted to update all of you on my dealings with LaRu Resorts and Mr. Walburg.   I had written to him after he cancelled my reservation made in September and told him I thought it was unreasonable for him to keep my deposit for 30 days.  I asked that it be returned in 10 days and he never responded.  This morning I sent him an email again asking if a check had been mailed saying that 30 days was not reasonable.   This is the email reply I received "Get off your high horse.  The check is in the mail"   I am so angry.   What an absolute you know what!   Once I get the check and cash it I will respond in kind and tell him what he can do with the horse he rode in on!!  Don't anyone ever do business with this man!!

Susan


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 28, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I just wanted to update all of you on my dealings with LaRu Resorts and Mr. Walburg.   I had written to him after he cancelled my reservation made in September and told him I thought it was unreasonable for him to keep my deposit for 30 days.  I asked that it be returned in 10 days and he never responded.  This morning I sent him an email again asking if a check had been mailed saying that 30 days was not reasonable.   This is the email reply I received "Get off your high horse.  The check is in the mail"   I am so angry.   What an absolute you know what!   Once I get the check and cash it I will respond in kind and tell him what he can do with the horse he rode in on!!  Don't anyone ever do business with this man!!
> 
> Susan



He screws you over and tell you to get off your high horse.  Sounds like he sould be running for a political office.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know.  I still cannot believe he wrote that. I keep thinking of his response when I asked him why he didn't have my reservation.  He wrote "Wyndham screwed me".   Now I'm thinking they couldn't have screwed a better person!  

Susan


----------

